# Some good slingshot designs



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

I was wondering if any one had some good slingshot designs that I could make as I am having trouble finding a good one to make


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

check out the templates sections. I would recommend the Chalice and the Lil Plinker (small plinker). Just a couple of my favorites.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you I'll go look now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There are a lot of good designs in Templates.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I recently tried out the bill Hayes mini hunter. I really like the design and how it came out. Will definitely be making more in the future.
Its in the template section if you want to try it out.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

